# Vista?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I bought a new Toshiba Satellite computer with Vista Basic. So Windows Mail replaced the Outlook Express. I hate 'em both. Can the Vista be dumped and XP installed?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

when I bought my last computer with vista best buy was charging 100 or 150 dollars to dump vista and install xp.. not sure if that included xp software or just the work. Would've have been the cheaper route to go I've come to realize because nearly 100% of my xp software wouldn't work with vista junk


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you. Will check tomorrow.


----------



## allenborder (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello to all....
I can't understand your problem properly sorry i can't help you...
Really so sad...


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Dick,

Vista really isn't that bad once you shutoff the user account controls.

You can also adjust your start menu to look like the older menu if you want. You can also change the theme back to classic windows.

Also Firefox makes a mail program called Thunderbird that is pretty good.

http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've used Thunderbird for years, works for me.


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

The other option you have is Windows 7. I have been using this since beta and it's been great!

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx

-Dieken


----------



## benharminson (May 20, 2010)

I agree now a days, Windows 7 is far more better than other versions of Windows. So if you are thinking to switch the OS then I would suggest you to go with Windows 7 rather than Windows XP. And


allenborder said:


> Hello to all....
> I can't understand your problem properly sorry i can't help you...
> Really so sad...


Excuse me. What ws difficult to understand in the question?? He has simply written that cab he switch his OS from vista to XP? There is nothing wrong in that.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I had Vista for awhile and I must say that Windows 7 is much better. Many folks tell me to give Linux a try, but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## smithdwsn (Jun 8, 2010)

Linux is the best option for that. It contains this type of facility so there is no problem regarding operating system. Additionally, Linux is open source and it is totally free so there is no problem again. It contains many great features and functionalities which other operating system is not provide.


----------



## alexdwsn12 (Jul 24, 2010)

I use Windows 7 64-bit. I have installed lots of software but I am not having problem from that. It is really nice operating system which has came after Windows XP. It is the same as XP but Windows 7 contains many more additional features and functionalities. So you can more enjoy with it. Really, it is the best operating system compare to other Windows Operating System.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The biggest issue I see with downgrading to XP is that support for it is dwindling and will likely go away, if it hasn't already. I just upgraded my laptop fom Vista Home Premium to Windows 7 Ultimate, so far I really like it. Seems to run smoother than Vista.

huntin1


----------



## willsot_20 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have use window vista 
but did't find it a good OS 
I am usign window 7 ,it is best OS ever.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Vista and Win7 are the same OS. The only problem with Vista was MS showed what they truly thought of end users. For those of you who are end users they think you are stupid and they know better than you. That is why any "home" version is lack luster at best. To prove they are the same OS just look at drivers.

I am using the enterprise version of both Vista and 7. No problems with either. I had over 200 users with vista and none of them had 1% of the problems of the Vista home users had. We are now on Win 7 enterprise and all are rock solid.

Chuck Norris drinks napalm to quell his heartburn.


----------



## Romeo_rao45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Vista is good Operating system 
I am using this ....


----------



## Jaste (Jul 7, 2011)

Replace it with 7. You can face lots of problem with installing XP after Vista. But you can just upgarde you system up to 7th.


----------

